# What mbuna is this?



## nordg2 (Jul 24, 2017)

I've never figured this one out. I thought it was holding eggs, but not anymore. So I'm not sure if it's male or female. Any help identifying would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Labidochromis "Perlmutt"

The barring can get odd on these, at least in tank raised fish. The barring disappears when feeling dominant, darker when submissive.


----------



## nordg2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ah, I can see this now! Thanks!


----------

